# Schwimmende Insel



## metzelroeschus (18. Aug. 2009)

hi leute 
Ich habe in meinem Teich kaum Uferpflanzen und auch kaum Möglichkeit welche unterzubringen, deswegen habe ich mir überlegt eine schwimmende Insel zu konstruieren. die sieht dann folgendermaßen aus: ein quatratischer Holzrahmen mit der Seitenlänge von 50cm und der Höhe von ca. 20cm. auf die Unterseite wird ein Moskitonetz gespannt, danach Teicherde hineingefüllt und dann noch irgendwelche Sumpfpflanzen.
Danch treibt das ganze Teil im Teich

Was haltet ihr von dieser Idee?
Glaubt ihr das funktioniert

mfg roesch


----------



## schilfgrün (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmende Insel*

Hallo roesch,

ansich ist das ja eine witzige Idee, aber das mit dem Moskitonetz - wie lange das wohl hält? - und wohin diese Insel dann treibt? In Steinbrüchen gibt es günstig Naturstein, aus denen Du Dir eine feste Insel bauen könntest. Wie tief ist denn Dein `Teich`?

Liebe Grüße - Ingo :smoki


----------



## scholzi (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmende Insel*

Hi Roesch......
guck mal da
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/2868/?q=schwimminsel
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4886/?q=schwimminsel
https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/4016/?q=schwimminsel
Und nimm keine Teicherde.....du wirst den Pflanzen doch nicht ein Schnitzel vorsetzen wo sie doch Salat essen sollen


----------



## metzelroeschus (18. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmende Insel*

danke schon mal euch beiden 
@schilfgrün: ich darf nicht so viele steine reinpacken 
(0.8m tief)


----------



## Nymphaion (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmende Insel*

Hallo,

meines Wissens brauchen schwimmende Inseln einen Schwimmkörper. Das Pflanzsubstrat wird sich vollsaugen und untergehen, das Holz irgendwann ebenfalls. Ich glaube normalerweise ist der Boden eine Styroporplatte, die sorgt dann für den nötigen Auftrieb.


----------



## metzelroeschus (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmende Insel*

ja ich habe mittlerweile mein system komplet geändert da ich im forum einige gute ideeen gesehen habe
ich benutze nur eine styrodurplatte mit pflanzkörben


----------



## elkop (19. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmende Insel*

gibts vielleicht foddos? *neugierigbin*


----------



## metzelroeschus (20. Aug. 2009)

*AW: Schwimmende Insel*

bin noch nicht so wei muss erst mal passende pflanzen kaufen

aber hier haben schon mehrere leute welche gebaut


----------

